# 97 GTI VR6...needs to get back into fighting form..



## gilsmak (Mar 27, 2001)

Ok guys, I hope you can give me some good advice here. I have a 1997 GTI VR6 with 134K that is mostly original. I am looking to get it back into shape.
I have an H&R Cup Kit on it, 2.5" exhaust, and GIAC chip. I have a clutch and flywheel to put on it, but that is it so far.
What I am looking to find out is this: What should I do to get this thing back to as close to 100% as possible? I am starting from the rubber, up. It has not been babied by any means. Driven pretty hard actually. Oil not always changed as it should have been, etc.
I am aware of things like the timing chains and tensioners, but what else would you suggest. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


_Modified by gilsmak at 5:37 AM 2-2-2006_


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: 97 GTI VR6...needs to get back into fighting form.. (gilsmak)*

ball joints, tie rods, control arm bushings, steering rack bushings(poly maybe), brake pads, rotors, wheel bearings(if there is any play,vibration or otherwise) 


_Modified by dubkiddct at 4:19 PM 2-13-2006_


----------

